# Tissot Sea Star 783 Cal Split Winding Stem



## boycey71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have been trying to track down a stem for the above mentioned unit and have drawn a blank at every turn, they see to be rarer than rocking horse poo!. even the best fit is no help. Is there something that anyone has found to fit would love to get this going as its a nice watch.

any help would be great thanks

JB


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The stem number you need is W2696, I believe, if you google it, you will find the other calibers which use that stem, which should give you a better chance of finding one.

May also be worth a mail to the guys at http://www.obsoletewatchandclockparts.com - I've used them in the past and they're good at turning up that obsolete part you can't find anywhere else

Good luck!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item1c2f9a39d3

he has 3 , if the watch is a favourite get one and a spare


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't you just love this forum! :yes: Well done RLT. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## boycey71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gents I owe you a beer thanks as always

JB


----------



## boycey71 (Jan 7, 2013)

I should have mentioned its the two piece part 704 that I need but have contacted the e-bay guy, thanks again


----------

